# guide block, reducing element



## annamaria2011

Ciao,
Ma poate ajuta cineva cu traducerea a doua expresii

Machines in which one row can be switched off are supplied with a g*uide block* and a *reducing element* for installation at the left side.

Mersi


----------



## jazyk

Dacă puni aici expresia pe care o dorești între ghilimele în spațiul potrivit, o să găsești traducerea în alte limbi. Din păcat acolo nu este nimic în limba română, dar poate altele limbi o să te inspire.


----------



## annamaria2011

ok...mersi


----------



## farscape

_guide block_ -> ghidaj (element de ghidare/aliniere)
_reduction element_ -> dacă e vorba de racorduri (ţevi, tuburi sau conducte) atunci merge reducţie; element de adaptare (adaptor) ar fi o altă posibilitate, în funcţie de context.

Later,

.


----------

